# When does my contract end?



## shippert (Aug 12, 2003)

Is there a way to find out when my commitment ends? What is the likely penalty if I cancel service before the commitment period is up?


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

shippert said:


> Is there a way to find out when my commitment ends? What is the likely penalty if I cancel service before the commitment period is up?


Call up DISH. They will tell you your exact date that the commitment ends and what the penalty will be if you leave early. I did and had no trouble.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Penalty is $13.33 for every month left on your commitment.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

$13.33 is the rate for someone in an 18 month commit. $10/month is the rate for someone in a 24 month (the current ) commit.

Call DISH to find out when you started, and how long the commit is.

My guess is your commit ends June 3 of some year.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just wondering, why do you guess June 3?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Sorry, my backhanded way of saying nobody but a DISH employee could really tell when the contract expired. The user ought to know when it started. I don't know how far back bills go online to check, but this is one thing a phone call would probably get the right answer for most of the time.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ah, ok CABill I guess I am a little slow sometimes. But yes, if you call them they can tell exactly what day and how much the termination fee would be.


----------

